# Orange Monte Carlo stuck in loop on restart.



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2012)

My Orange MonteCarlo (ZTE Skate) had been urging me to delete some apps for a long time but I didn't, so early this morning all the apps started crashing.
I shut it down and restarted and it gets stuck in a loop with the various Orange splash screens.

The only way to stop that is to take the battery out.

Before I haul myself back to Argos on the other side of town, I'm guessing it needs re-flashing to factory settings by whoever fixes phones at ARGOS ?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you tried this - Power+VolDown should get you into recovery menu


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Have you tried this - Power+VolDown should get you into recovery menu


It says "FTM"


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

How about this:


> Hard Reset:
> 1. Turn Phone off
> 2. Press and hold Volume up button then Press and hold Power button till a menu will come out "Android system recovery"
> 4. Use the Volume button to scroll up and down and use the Camera button to select (click on).
> ...


----------



## keybored (Jul 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It says "FTM"


Looks like you don't get the recovery menu on every version of that handset (you've got to File Transfer Mode, you'll have to remove and replace the battery again to get out of that).
Boot the phone up as normal and go Menu> Settings> Privacy and you can do your factory reset that way (if not there try Menu> Settings> SD and phone storage).


----------



## keybored (Jul 17, 2012)

Just noticed you probably won't get that far so try this;

1. Power off the phone
2. Press and keep pressed UP and HOME and press Power for about 2-3 seconds.
3. Use Volume key to move to "WIPE DATA / FACTORY RESET"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2012)

Gawd I had no idea just how much stuff I'd installed on it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 18, 2012)

My desire started doing this. I've wiped it, reinstalled everything, gone through n+1 restores &'ve come to the conclusion that it's shitefucked. Keeps on giving out when I need it most, too.


----------



## DanC8 (Oct 15, 2012)

ive had this phone for under a year, and it has done this cycle once before, but i cured it buy leaving the battery out  over night.
But now it has happened a second time finding out that leaving the battery out a whole day and night didn't cure it. 

And as i brought this phone from argos, that don't sell it anymore, i don't think i could take it back to the store.
What do i do, take it back to the orange store?, but not purchased from their would they be able to do anything?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 15, 2012)

DanC8 said:


> ive had this phone for under a year, and it has done this cycle once before, but i cured it buy leaving the battery out over night.
> But now it has happened a second time finding out that leaving the battery out a whole day and night didn't cure it.
> 
> And as i brought this phone from argos, that don't sell it anymore, i don't think i could take it back to the store.
> What do i do, take it back to the orange store?, but not purchased from their would they be able to do anything?


Is it covered by a warranty of any sort?

Leaving the battery out overnight is not really the sort of fix you want to employ on a regular basis...

Don't know if it's relevant, but fwiw my Desire needed about 5-10 mins with the battery out in order to (briefly) escape the boot loop. (By 'briefly,' I mean 'until it was next triggered.')


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

DanC8 said:


> ive had this phone for under a year, and it has done this cycle once before, but i cured it buy leaving the battery out over night.
> But now it has happened a second time finding out that leaving the battery out a whole day and night didn't cure it.


You just need to put it back to a factory reset. Job done!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep. Worked for me.
No probs since.
Apart from it needs a new battery now. 
It also seems to crash when I get a call - but I didn't buy it to use as a phone.


----------



## DanC8 (Oct 15, 2012)

how do i putt it back to a factory setting?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

Dig the rat hairs out and it will be fine


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2012)

DanC8 said:


> how do i putt it back to a factory setting?


see post #6


----------



## DanC8 (Oct 15, 2012)

that dosent help.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2012)

DanC8 said:


> that dosent help.


In what way ?


----------



## DanC8 (Oct 15, 2012)

dosent do anything


----------



## DanC8 (Oct 15, 2012)

ok forget that ive got into the menu, how do i select


----------



## DanC8 (Oct 15, 2012)

DanC8 said:


> ok forget that ive got into the menu, how do i select


 
ok forget that aswell


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2012)

DanC8 said:


> ok forget that aswell


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2012)

This is like an amnesiac's conference call.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 15, 2012)

Or the video with the young lady post-dentist.

"What's in my mouth?"

"Gauze."

"Oh. What's in my mouth?"


----------



## tashadaviss (Jun 12, 2013)

i cant get mine past the ftm screen and nothing is working,can anyone help please?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2013)

Post number 5 ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2013)

Briefest new membership ever ?
tashadaviss


----------



## tashadaviss (Jun 13, 2013)

i only joined to ask that question and nope its not working,i can get to the ftm bit but when i press the buttons to get to recovery menu it just comes up with the green droid


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2013)

I may be about to have to go through the process again myself.
Getting  low on resources and it crashed today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2013)

So I managed just over a year before having to reset the thing again.
On the plus side it let me re-install a large app I couldn't do before.
I really must get rid of all the Orange crap ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2014)

And again.

At least I get my dinky little Youtube app back.
So long as I don't accidentally agree to an update.

I really ought to photograph the desktops so I can more easily get all the apps back to how they were.

One app is going to get the chop with the hope of putting this off a bit longer.
The main resource thief is Tunein, but I can't do without that.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2014)

You could just get a back-up app which can then automatically load up all your previously installed apps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2014)

How big would that be ? 

I suppose I can't grumble - it doesn't take me that long to be fair, but it's unsettling..


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2014)

Testing tapatalk


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh well, at least I can post via my phone now - for a while I was struggling to find the free version of forum runner again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2014)

... except the free version won't save my username and password ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2014)

editor said:


> You could just get a back-up app which can then automatically load up all your previously installed apps.


ooh.

This one might also allow me to restore old versions of apps I regret updating - I wish I'd installed it before.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.infolife.appbackup&hl=en_GB


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2014)

Bloody hell.

And again. 

Tunein ate all my memory and started stuttering, other apps started crashing  and I restarted instead of clearing the data...

Best of all this time is one or other of my apps turned on mobile data.


----------

